# امتحان لغة وكمبيوتر فى المقاولين العرب



## eng_medhat11 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام ليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا عندى أمتحان لغة وكمبيوتر فى المقاولين أن شاء الله يوم الأتنين

قالولى فى مدينة نصر فياريت اللى عنده أى معلومة ما يبخلش بيها عليه علشان لما يحتاج يلاقى اللى يفيده

يعنى مثلا المكان فين المتحان بيبقى أزاى واحد بيسأل مثلا ولا برنامج على الكمبيوتر دى بالنسبة للغة وهل 

صعب ولا سهل وبيركز على أيه وبالنسبة للكمبيوتر بيبقى نظام أوامر يعنى يقولك الأمر كذا فى قائمة أيه ولا 

مثلا أعمل الجدول دى واكتب الموجود فيه و فى النهاية ودا الأهم أدعولى ربنا يكرمنى وأتقبل


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكتب لك الخير


----------



## eng_medhat11 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## eng_medhat11 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت المساعدة لو حد عارف


----------



## eng_medhat11 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ولو بالدعاء ربنا يوفقنى ويوفقنا جميعا


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

طمنا يا باشمهندس ايه الاخبار


----------



## pajero330 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------



## red oct (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا امتحنت في بتروجت
و كان امتحان الانجليزي تلات ورقات و كان اختياري و ترجمة مرة من الانجليزي للعرب و العكي في فقرتين مختلفين
اما امتحان الكمبيوتر 
فكان برضه ورقتين علي ما اظن و كانت اختياري و شوية تعريفات
بس الحق كله كلام اهبل بالنسبة لامتحان الانجليزي و الكمبيوتر في بتروجت
و امتحان كمان تخصص في اسئلة مختلفة من اللي احنا درسناه في الكلية
يعني انتقال حرارة علي مضخات و كان فيه مسالة و احتراق كده يعني
عموما اتمني ان اكون افدتك قبل ميعاد الامتحان
و ربنا يوفقك
بس اوعي تنساني بالحلاوة


----------



## eng_medhat11 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر جداااا على كل اللى كتب رد فى الموضوع

والحمد لله أمتحنت وربنا يسهل أدعولى 

الأمتحان كان عبارة عن لغة وكمبيوتر وأوفيس وأتوكاد 

كله على الكمبيوتر يعنى الامتحان بيبقى أختيارات ولكل أمتحان مدة معينة من خمس دقايق ل تلاتين دقيقة

وربنا يتممها على خير


----------



## red oct (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بس يعني يا باشمهندس مدحت مش كنت تشوفلك شركة احسن من المقاولين
ده شركة قطاع عام والناس هناك ما افتكرش انك حتحب تتعامل
مع الاشكال اللي هناك
الناس كده شكلها قطاع عام
و طريقتهم قطاع عام
اصلي كنت ماجرلهم شقة و كنت بتعامل مع المقاولين 
في الموضوع ده


----------



## manal ammar (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا برضه عندي امتحان كمان يومين في المقاولين العرب بس همتحن في الفرع اللي عندي في اسوان
بس يا ريت تتديني فكرة يا باشمهندس عن نظام الامتحان و ربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------



## moha19841 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

هي الامتحانات دي عبارة عن ايه باشمهندسين ؟
يعني امتحانات توظيف واللا كادر لرفع المرتبات واللا ايه بالضبط


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ياشمهندس بدون احباط ليك
أنا بأكلمك في الواقع
أنا امتحنت في المقاولين من سنتين
كل شوية يستدعوني غالبا يوم الأحد
امتحن و يتصلوا يقولوا لي نجحت و في امتحان تاني و اروح و هكذا
الموضوع استمر قرابة 3 أشهر
امتحنت فيهم في نفس الكلام اللي أنت امتحنت فيه
الاوتوكاد و خلافه
نجحت في كله
امتحنوني برضه ثقافة عامة من وزيرة القوى العاملة و وزير السياحة
لدرجة أنهم سألوا أحد المهندسين من مدرب بترول أسيوط لأن بترول أسيوط كسب الأهلي قبلها بأسبوع
و المهندس قال لهم بتهزروا و لا بتتكلموا بجد
الخلاصة ان المقاولين لن يعمل بها الا صاحب الواسطة أو عندما ينتابهم احتياج شدييييييييييييييييييييد للمهندسين
و ده نادرا ما يحدث
أنا بعد ما امتحنوني و نجحت في كل حاجة حتى بترول أسيوط

دخلت امتحان هيئة ( ده اللي فيه التكويس كله ) لقيت الراجل بيقول لي أنت جايب درجة ضعيفة في اللغة و الأوتوكاد
طبعا أنا اوتوكاد بالذات حليته كله و طلع بالرقم و أنت امتحنت و عارف
قلتله أنا حليت كويس جدا
و درجة اللغة أنتم اللي مختارينها درجة نجاح
أنتم اللي نجحتوني و بتقولوا علي ضعيف
قال لي طيب أنت لغات و لا عربي
قلت له لأ عربي
قال لي على فكرة أنت تخين مع اني كنت مقدم مكتب
و مختار كده
المهم قال لي ناخدك 6 أشهر و لو خسيت تكمل
المهم رفضوني
والدي لما راح قالوا له هو نجح في كله بس سقط
قال لهم يعني ايه ؟
قالوا له ممكن ملتحي مثلا
الغريب ان المدير اللي كنت هأمسك معاه لحيته حتى ركبته

تكويس يا حاج
غلطتي اني ماصدقتش صحابي اللي قالوا لي معاك واسطة تنجح أو معاكش تسقط
الغريب ان لي اصدقاء دخلوا المقاولين بعد امتحان طبي و فقط و في 48 ساعة
بس ابائهم مديرين بالمقاولين
الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## eng_medhat11 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اللى عاوز فكرة عن أمتحانتهم

بيسألك فى الأوامر بتاعة الأكسيل والوورد وبتختار الأجابة من كذا أجابة 

والأوتوكاد بيديك رسمة كدة وبيطلب أظوال ومساحات أشكال موجودة عليها أو أشكال هتعملها على الرسمة والأنجليزى

فى الكلمات والجرمر وكدة وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## eng_medhat11 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

دى أمتحانات توظيف أن شاء الله 

وبالنسبة للبشمهندس هادى أكيد ربنا هيعوضك باللى احسن منها ولازم الواحد يسعى لعلى يكون ربنا كاتب لى الخير فيها


----------



## manal ammar (22 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا الكلام ده صحيح يا باشمهندس هادي و انا لما رحت هناك مهندسين كتير نصحوني اني لازم اجيب واسطة و مش مهم الامتحان بس انا هعمل اللي عليا و ربنا يكتبلنا الخير


----------



## eng_medhat11 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 

وأكيد يعنى الشركة مش كل اللى هيشتغلوا فيها وسايط بس


----------



## Ahmed Tarek Shafek (12 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس مدحت انا عندى نفس الامتحان يوم الثلاثاء اللى هو بكره ان شاء الله كنت حابب اسألك هو امتحان الاوتوكاد بيبقى ازاى؟


----------

